# Vinegar + macaroons



## orionmystery (May 24, 2012)

What do you get when you cross vinegar with macaroons?  

My first vinegaroons (whip scorpion). Found it at night. 



Vinegaroons aka whip scorpion...IMG_5477 merged copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Vinegaroons aka whip socrpion...IMG_5468 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Vinegaroons aka whip socrpion..IMG_5515 stk copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

droplet of acetic acid (vinegar)?



Vinegaroons aka whip socrpion..IMG_5513 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr

Other wonderful creatures i found at night: Night Macro | Up Close with Nature


----------



## cgipson1 (May 24, 2012)

Nice set, Kurt!


----------



## Joel_W (May 24, 2012)

Nicely done.


----------



## sm4him (May 24, 2012)

I'm such a sucker--I definitely expected to see some sort of chemical reaction, but couldn't possibly imagine how putting vinegar on a macaroon would cause an interesting chemical reaction!

These are really well done, as are the others on your blog! Some interesting suggestions on your blog, too, for night macros! I'm still struggling to get decent daytime shots, so I'll hold off on hunting down critters in the dark for now.


----------



## orionmystery (May 25, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Nice set, Kurt!


 


Joel_W said:


> Nicely done.


 


sm4him said:


> I'm such a sucker--I definitely expected to see some sort of chemical reaction, but couldn't possibly imagine how putting vinegar on a macaroon would cause an interesting chemical reaction!
> 
> These are really well done, as are the others on your blog! Some interesting suggestions on your blog, too, for night macros! I'm still struggling to get decent daytime shots, so I'll hold off on hunting down critters in the dark for now.



Thanks for looking and commenting, Charlie, Joel, sm4him.


----------

